# Laguna 14BX 220V Bandsaw 4.5 Stars



## Woodmaster1

I hope you kept your Delta bandsaw and put a carter stabilizer and an eighth inch blade for cutting curves. I have a bandsaw for resawing and one for curves. You will be glad if you did.


----------



## crb

> I hope you kept your Delta bandsaw and put a carter stabilizer and an eighth inch blade for cutting curves. I have a bandsaw for resawing and one for curves. You will be glad if you did.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Sadly as I was helping the buyer load it my last words were something like "I'd keep it and leave it set up with a small blade but I don't have room"


----------



## Jacksdad

Great review


----------



## harrison17

Great review, I've been looking at this model so I've been doing a lot of research. It looks like your top guide with the knob in the way is on upside down from what I've seen.


----------



## crb

> Great review, I ve been looking at this model so I ve been doing a lot of research. It looks like your top guide with the knob in the way is on upside down from what I ve seen.
> 
> - harrison17


I just checked the manual, it appears the top guide block is indeed upside down. I'll look at it in the shop tonight. This is great, thank you for alerting me. I guess I should check anything else the previous owner assembled! If I can get the guide flipped I'll go from 4.5 to 5 stars.


----------



## harrison17

> Great review, I ve been looking at this model so I ve been doing a lot of research. It looks like your top guide with the knob in the way is on upside down from what I ve seen.
> 
> - harrison17
> 
> I just checked the manual, it appears the top guide block is indeed upside down. I ll look at it in the shop tonight. This is great, thank you for alerting me. I guess I should check anything else the previous owner assembled! If I can get the guide flipped I ll go from 4.5 to 5 stars.
> 
> - crb


Glad I could help


----------



## crb

I can't edit my review, but now I give this machine 5 stars. As the above poster pointed out my guide was installed backward. I guess that is the price for saving some money on equipment. In 30 seconds without tools I had the guide flipped and ready for the full resaw capacity of the 14bx.








I should mention after many rough board feet of lumber I could not even feel a groove in the ceramic guide from the blade. I do admit I rotated the circular rear guide every time I cleaned or changed the blade, but it was as smooth as I would expect a new guide to be.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

I have this exact saw as well and was just about to comment the guide was upside down. If you don't have the Resaw King blade form Laguna you should get it, I can cut through anything with absolute ease and perfect tracking on this saw using that blade.


----------



## Andybb

> I have this exact saw as well and was just about to comment the guide was upside down. If you don t have the Resaw King blade form Laguna you should get it, I can cut through anything with absolute ease and perfect tracking on this saw using that blade.
> 
> - UpstateNYdude


+1
I gotta say that even though the Resaw King is spendy it is worth it IMHO. Being a cheapskate I agonized over the price but I got one on sale when I bought my Laguna (cuz Rockler didn't have anything else in stock that would fit it) and the saw and the blade are fantastic. The 3/4" RKing cuts through everything I've thrown at it like butter including cocobolo and bubinga. Carbide makes it resharpenable. I had a minor issue with the saw which I can't even remember what it was and they sent me another RK!


----------



## AliciaMatthew

great ..! I am going to make a software house for Computer Software Skills.. May I will Get Some Help from this forum


----------



## revanson11

This spring I picked up the 120 volt version with the 3/4" Resaw King blade and love it. For years I used a Highland Woodworking 1/2" blade and hated how fast they would dull. When I was setting up the saw I found that I couldn't set any drift correction due to the design of the miter. The web on the inside where the cap head screws tightened down would hit the web on the inside and move the miter fence back. Customer support was no help on this issue even after I sent pictures of what was happening. Ultimately I used a file on the lock washers to file a bevel that would allow me to adjust the fence angle. Sorry if this is confusing. The original fence was also curved from top to bottom by about 1/16". I called about this and sent a pic showing the curve and customer service sent out a new one immediately. I too kept my 14" Grizzly with a 1/4" blade for use in cutting curves.


----------



## bob101

I have been running this saw in my production shop for a few years now and it is a great machine . Set up for accuracy it doesn't disappoint , we do a lot of re sawing with it and it performs very well , especially with a re saw king blade


----------



## Setchi

I am in the market for a new bandsaw and an contimplating this saw. It's main purpose would be for resawing and the only concern I have is 95% of our work is reclaimed Australian hardwoods such as Ironbark and Messmate through to all the Eucalyts. Could I get some advice as to whether this saw would perform well resawing such dence hardwoods up to the saws capacity as most boards we resaw are about 10". I would look at the 18 BX however footprint and floor space is already a current issue in our shop.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crb

> I am in the market for a new bandsaw and an contimplating this saw. It s main purpose would be for resawing and the only concern I have is 95% of our work is reclaimed Australian hardwoods such as Ironbark and Messmate through to all the Eucalyts. Could I get some advice as to whether this saw would perform well resawing such dence hardwoods up to the saws capacity as most boards we resaw are about 10". I would look at the 18 BX however footprint and floor space is already a current issue in our shop.


I have done full capacity log splits with ash and walnut without issue. I can't speak for the dense aussie stuff. I would opt for the most horsepower I could possibly get in your case. The bigger saw will have larger wheels with more inertia and you get another 1/2 HP.


----------



## Setchi

> I am in the market for a new bandsaw and an contimplating this saw. It s main purpose would be for resawing and the only concern I have is 95% of our work is reclaimed Australian hardwoods such as Ironbark and Messmate through to all the Eucalyts. Could I get some advice as to whether this saw would perform well resawing such dence hardwoods up to the saws capacity as most boards we resaw are about 10". I would look at the 18 BX however footprint and floor space is already a current issue in our shop.
> 
> I have done full capacity log splits with ash and walnut without issue. I can t speak for the dense aussie stuff. I would opt for the most horsepower I could possibly get in your case. The bigger saw will have larger wheels with more inertia and you get another 1/2 HP.
> 
> - crb


Thanks for the reply and info, that's good to know. I would love the 18 BX but space is a serious consideration as to is $$. the Laguna 14 BX has more HP than others I've been looking at in the same size range and is at the top of my list mostly for that reason. But I still am not sure if it will be under powered for my purpose. I'm guessing I may have to go with it and cross my fingers, and if it turns out to not have the power I will just have to work around it's capabilities. Cheers


----------

